# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Help on building Hebel wall for front of bath

## renov8or

Hi 
For those who have used Hebel blocks for closing in the front of the bath (or building support walls for bath/spa) I need some advice.  
The bath is set into one corner of the room and will have a small shelf/hob at the other end - thereby taking up one full wall. 
The bath will be supported by timber rails along two walls and I was planning to use ordinary bricks (which I have) to build the support wall under the other end of the bath. This will not be seen when the end section is filled in. I was then going to use Hebel to block in the front of the bath. Bath will sit on sand/cement bed. 
I was thinking of using 75mm hebel blocks where possible and 50mm for where space prohibits. 
Question
1/ Do hebel blocks have to be bedded on Hebel mortar mix as a fact sheet stated or will any mortar mix do.
2/ Does it have to be tied to the wall it butts up to or will mortar do.
3/ A tiler did tell me once that you don't have to use Hebel adhesive as it is expensive - used a Davco product but can't remember which one. What have you used? 
If I build the end end support wall first this will be free standing and only butt up to the bathroom wall with mortar. It will not be locked into the hebel front wall built later either - but I could leave room for some sort of tie from the hebel wall to be fixed to the brick wall with mortar. 
Or.....I could use Hebel block for both walls which would allow me to lock the two walls together at the intersection - but I would prefer to build the end support wall first so that the bath is resting at the exact height before I fill in underneath with sand/cement bed. Once bath fitted in place I could then build front wall using bath lip as a drop line, allowing for tiles and adhesive - most accurate way. 
Any suggestions/help from those who have done this before. 
Googling I did find some info but not for this type of project, however it seems that hebel can be screwed without using plugs - large thread. How have people found this - I would expect that you could easily strip the hole for bite. 
If fixing a small piece of villaboard to the top of the hebel wall for the shelf at the end, what is the best way to do this - just glue it, or screw it?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I'm asking myself why you are looking at a much more expensive method to mount a bath than a simple timber frame and villa-board. 
Not to mention the extra time and trouble needed to get the levels right.

----------


## renov8or

Good point, but as bathroom is slab floor and brick walls I thought I would minimise use of timber and villaboard for more solid construction and sound when knocked. I did consider this at one point but most people I spoke to who did bathroom renos recommended using brick or hebel for this reason. If the rest of the place was brick veneer I would probably go with timber frame and Villaboard. 
Any advice from those who have used Hebel for bricking in bath?

----------


## renov8or

I have rung CSR and got the info I need thanks.

----------


## GraemeCook

> I have rung CSR and got the info I need thanks.

  
And can you share that info ????? 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## renov8or

75mm or 100mm wide blocks recommended. Ordinary mortar can be used for bed. Ties/straps should be used secure wall to adjoining walls. Construction adhesive can be used instead of Hebel adhesive - just coat surfaces using corking gun will do. I did find a fact sheet for a basic wall construction on Hebel/CSR website which I had overlooked originally - under DIY. 
My problem now is that I was going to finish the tiled wall flush with edge of bath, but as the side of the bath are steep and close to edge of outer rim I would have to use 50 blocks on the top half - which I was told would be just ok, but even those would have to be shaved a little towards the top because at the narrowest part I would only have about 62mm. So allowing for tile and adhesive (13mm) I would have 49mm left and rubbing on side of bath - acrylic! 
Even if I used timber and Villaboard I would not do any better - unless dropping thickness of timber at the top and loosing strength.  
I don't want to have a ledge that the bath sits on as this would impose further on a small bathroom as it is. Have to think about it all!

----------


## Brettus

Hi renov8or
I think hebel is a good option, and it is actually really cheap in comparison to pine / cement sheet construction, and it is quick and easy to work with. 
You can just use floor tile glue like kerabond to stick it the floor.  
cheers

----------


## Oldsaltoz

back in the days when Hebel stone was used for shower hobs it was stuck down with Sikaflex or Caulking compound. 
Never a problem.

----------

